# Big Sky, MT nightlife?



## Frozen (Apr 21, 2012)

sheepstealer said:


> Few buddies and I are headed out there mid-March. One of my friends parents owns a slopeside condo...free lodging all week. Huzzah!
> 
> This also means I can budget more for extracurriculars. Last time I was there I was with the same group of dudes but we were all under 21 and didn't have a car.
> 
> We're all of age now and WILL have a car. Can anyone recommend some good apres spots for four to five 20-something dudes? I have a girlfriend, so trolling for babes isn't in the cards but I can still dance with them right? Ha.


Last time I went was mid-Feb back in 2009 or 2010, can't really remember, but there wasn't shit for nightlife. There are a few bars in the mountain village or whatever but they were pretty dead. This was thurs-sun.

One night we actually ended up meeting one of my buddies friends who lived out there and driving to this place called Norris Hot springs. It was pretty cool, nothing crazy though. You sit in a hot springs and they've got some live music playing, and they serve booze so you can get fucked up while you chill in the springs. There were a few girls there but nothing to get real excited about.

Nice thing about Big Sky is the lift lines just aren't there. I think in 4 days I spent maybe 15-20 min total in lift lines.


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

not a whole lot of night life in bigsky, just old rich people. If you want more of a scene, pick a night and drive to bozeman, 45 miles, and get a hotel downtown and check out the bars. Then ride bridger bowl, 16 miles from bozeman, the next day. The road between bozeman and bigsky is not one to be on with a few drinks in you.


----------



## bozekid (Dec 1, 2011)

Yeah like walove said, your best bet for a good time is to hit the bars in Bozeman. The R Bar and the Poure House are pretty much always a good time Thursday through Saturday. Just don't try and make the drive back after a night of drinking. That would be an extremely stupid decision. Also if you like steep, technical terrain it would be worth checking out Bridger Bowl the next day.


----------



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

Tell me more about this Bridger Bowl...is it lift-accessible? We're all advanced skiers/riders but coming from the northeast, we don't have backcountry gear...


----------



## bozekid (Dec 1, 2011)

Yes it's definitely lift-accessible. You can hike to the "ridge" of the mountain but that will require a transceiver, a partner and a shovel. If you don't have the equipment or plan to hike to the ridge then there is plenty of other challenging terrain to ride. Take a look at the trail map and you'll understand what I mean.

Bridger Bowl Ski Area Trail Map


----------



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

Groovy. Thanks boze...I'll definitely pass this along to the guys...


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

Bridger is just a different vibe from bigsky/moonlight. Its a small ski town ski area with amazing terrain. Big Sky and Moonlight have a resort feel. Both big sky and moonlight have great advanced freeride terrain, the tram at big sky is all time. Drops you off at 11,000ft with nearly 4000ft vert pow runs. The park at moonlight is best, lots of features but only a jump or two. Big Sky has a decent park and usually a couple nice jumps.

At bridger a shovel, probe, partner are not required anymore just a transceiver and you can rent them in a couple places in town. the beacon rule and mandatory hike are there to keep unknowing people from getting in over their head. The steeps at big sky and moonlight are straight chutes, the ridge terrain at bridger is a maze of cliff bands. It requires scouting lines from below and putting your self in the right place once hiking to it (their is a guide book but not really worth it for a day). The lift served terrain at bridger is lots of fun too, more area to ride between the runs. The trees and underbrush and gullies keep you on the runs at ML. BS is just huge but i always feel the terrain is missing something. 

My opinion is BS and ML are huge, and you could easily spend a week and not see it all. If you want much of a bar scene than its worth a trip to bozeman, and if your in bozeman you might as well ride bridger for a day. A day ticket at bridger is 48 vs 75 at bs and 65 at ml. Watch the weather storms hit the areas differently. In 2004 bridger got 76in of snow in 24 hrs and big sky got 7 in.


----------



## cc898 (Dec 16, 2011)

Yeah I lived through that storm. 

If you want to ride at Bridger let me know, I will take you fellas up. Just don't come back! HA.

As for the original question...not much to do up in Big Sky...or pig sty, either way. Choppers is a good place for some decent eats and a few games of pool. The Corral, if you can go south a bit has some good food as well. No nightlife to speak of, and that is the whole point of why we live here, its QUIET and we have it to ourselves. Stay home!

Shoot me a PM if you want more info.


----------

